# Philadelphia, PA



## Acela150 (Apr 22, 2011)

Philadelphia has plenty to offer! We offer Independence Hall, The Constitution Center, The First Post Office (which is still functional today!), Reading Terminal Market which is a place that offers plenty of food and treats and some Amish food to (Certain days of the week though)!, The fire museum is something to see too. The Penn Museum in University City is one of the better things to see in University City. If your looking for night life then IMO head to the Fairmont section of the city always good bars there and the cabs are frequent there. Also in Fairmont at 22nd and Fairmont is The Eastern State Penitentiary. If you visit during Halloween time they have ghost tours! 30th Street Station where you arrive by Amtrak is one of Amtrak's better stations! A decent food court and you can listen to the boarding announcer's call out trains while you wait. Overall Visit Philly! If you want a decent adventure and have money to spare on a rental car head to the Jersey Shore! Ocean City is my favorite place to hang! Wildwood has rides! Cape May has nice restaurants! The ride to the shore can be about an hour to an hour and a half and does have tolls! Overall there's plenty to do in Philly!


----------



## jb64 (Apr 22, 2011)

took my daughter to the zoo many years ago by city bus from Society Hill. It was easy and the zoo was great. Also took the water taxi across to Camden NJ to the aquarium and had a great time there too. Of course this was many years ago, I hope they are still nice destinations. Ate at Bookbinders, too, which I believe has since closed.


----------



## stlouielady (Apr 22, 2011)

I spent a couple of days in Philadelphia in late February/early March, and the aquarium indeed was still there, although limited hours in the 'winter season'. Most of the tourist places close by 5 until the first of March, so that may factor into visits there. I did the numerous tourist things, and I spent the money on a shuttle tour of the city (unfortunately I can't remember the name of the shuttle company); they have a booth in the Independendence Visitors Center. The tour is a hop on/hop off type deal, and makes something like 20-25 stops around the city, even out to see the 'rocky' statue! I'm sure someone will be able to provide the name of the shuttle company before I'm able to find it upstairs myself. If not, once I get it, I'll add it to the post.


----------



## GG-1 (Apr 26, 2011)

Aloha

Macy's, former Wanamaker store has an increadable pipe organ in it's great hall that is played on a regular bases. This was used in the film

*Mannequin*


----------



## Acela150 (Apr 27, 2011)

The pipe organ in Macy's is outstanding. My Mom could stand in Macy's for a whole day listening to it. :giggle: There is an Eagle in that Great Hall and there is a Phrase "Meet me at the Eagle" that used to be tossed around. Also should be noted that during Christmas time there is a light show that can been seen I believe every hour on the hour that lasts about 20 minutes that is great! I see it every year! Well worth it! Make a trip to Macy's at City Hall!


----------



## Moses (Sep 14, 2012)

Just recently took a trip to Philadelphia and took SEPTA and NJ Transit back to New York Penn Station. For 17.00 one way It was not that bad.

Inside SEPTA Train - 



inside SEPTA TRAIN by squirrel83, on Flickr

I clocked the NJT train speed - 



NJ Transit Train SPeed Screenshot by squirrel83, on Flickr

Philadelphia Amtrak Station Photo -





Spirit of Transportation by squirrel83, on Flickr





Philadelphia Amtrak Information by squirrel83, on Flickr

Here is a link to some photos Philadelphia Flickr Album


----------



## Acela150 (Sep 15, 2012)

Moses said:


> For 17.00 one way It was not that bad.


I would still ride Amtrak low bucket at $36. It's just the level of comfort and I would receive AGR points for it. It's just my preference.

Went through your Flickr stream.. How much of that did you walk?? :help: hboy:


----------



## VentureForth (Feb 10, 2015)

I'm fixin' to take my fam to PHL in March. Will try to make the requisite Independence Hall, City Hall, Liberty Bell, Macy's visit. If time permits, I would like to take a scenic, safe and fun PCC streetcar ride. We'll be coming in around 10 AM and leaving around 7 PM so we'll be pressed for time. Any suggestions?


----------



## Acela150 (Feb 10, 2015)

Buy a Septa FAMILY independence pass. Unlimited rides. The PCC's run on the Route 15. Best way there from PHL is the "El" to Girard and hop on the 15. The "El" will also take you to 5th and Market which is where you can get off and see the Liberty Bell and Independence Hall, etc. 15th is for City Hall.


----------



## cirdan (Feb 11, 2015)

For the transit oriented, Philly also has much to offer. The Market Street trolley subway is one of the oldest of its kind in the world.

It has four tracks with the the trolleys running on the outer tracks and serving all stops, whereas the inner tracks are used by express trains of the Market Frankford line.

The trolley lines fan out in the west and serve different destinations. I have't managed to do all those routes yet and plan to come back in the future.

Of course the number 15 streetcar with its refurbished PCCs along Girard is also worth doing.

Some of the neighborhoods served looked a bit dodgy to me so I didn't tgake any risks and stuck to the trolleys, but other areas were quite pleasant and I walked around a bit and took photos.


----------



## cirdan (Feb 11, 2015)

cirdan said:


> For the transit oriented, Philly also has much to offer. The Market Street trolley subway is one of the oldest of its kind in the world.
> 
> It has four tracks with the the trolleys running on the outer tracks and serving all stops, whereas the inner tracks are used by express trains of the Market Frankford line.
> 
> ...


----------



## Acela150 (Feb 11, 2015)

cirdan said:


> The Market Street trolley subway


Never heard of it... I've heard of the Market Frankfort EL and the Subway Surface Trolleys. But never "the market street trolley subway"


----------



## trainman74 (Feb 12, 2015)

Acela150 said:


> Never heard of it... I've heard of the Market Frankfort EL and the Subway Surface Trolleys. But never "the market street trolley subway"


That's not how anyone in Philadelphia would refer to it, but that's a good general description of it -- a subway under Market Street through which trolleys travel.


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Feb 12, 2015)

From the name of a city in Asia Minor mentioned in Revelation in the New Testament. The name of the city meant "brotherly love" from Greek_φιλεω (phileo)_ "to love" and _αδελφος (adelphos)_ "brother". It is also the name of a city in the United States.


----------



## chakk (Feb 12, 2015)

Go in July 2016 and you can experience the Democratic Party presidential convention.


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Feb 12, 2015)

chakk said:


> Go in July 2016 and you can experience the Democratic Party presidential convention.


I live south of Philly and am already wondering where I can go to escape all the hoopla in 2016.


----------



## Rail Freak (Feb 12, 2015)

Come On Down!!!!!


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Feb 12, 2015)

Rail Freak said:


> Come On Down!!!!!


In July? No way!!!! :lol:


----------



## Bob Dylan (Feb 12, 2015)

Cleveland is having the Repubs the week before the Dems Philly Fest so you might want to avoid both the last two weeks of July!

I rememember what a mess it was in 2004 in NYC when the Repub Convention was held @ MSG/NYP!!!


----------



## Bob Dylan (Feb 12, 2015)

AmtrakBlue said:


> Rail Freak said:
> 
> 
> > Come On Down!!!!!
> ...


Go North to New England or Canada in July and August! Pretty nice up there then!


----------



## Acela150 (Feb 12, 2015)

trainman74 said:


> Acela150 said:
> 
> 
> > Never heard of it... I've heard of the Market Frankfort EL and the Subway Surface Trolleys. But never "the market street trolley subway"
> ...


As a Philadelphian trust me.. That's what it is.


----------



## cirdan (Feb 13, 2015)

Acela150 said:


> trainman74 said:
> 
> 
> > Acela150 said:
> ...


Sorry if I stepped on anybody's toes. I was writing from memory and got the name wrong. No offence intended.


----------



## VentureForth (Feb 13, 2015)

Thanks for the incredible information from all y'all (that's all youse guys for those of you North of DC).

I was quite confused for a minute or two - the map for #15 shows two Girard stations, but I think I figured it all out. I think it may be enjoyable to take the #10 from 30th St to Lancaster then the #15, cross the river, go to Girard station, then take the MFL back to 8th & Market. From there, walk the touristy stuff from there to Macy's to City Hall, then hop back on to the MFL to 30th.

Do any of the suburban trolley lines (101, 102) carry any interesting sight seeing?


----------



## Mystic River Dragon (Feb 13, 2015)

VentureForth--just a couple of other tips:

If you get off at 8th and Market, to get to the historic district, walk two blocks to 6th and Market. Walking down 6th street, you will be walking along the historic area. Also, City Hall does timed tours and a security check if you want to go to the top, and the Liberty Bell and Independence Hall are federal, so they do a security check also. If you are pressed for time, it might be best to choose just one of the three. (I would suggest Independence Hall--you can pretty much see the Philly skyline from Amtrak, and if you walk down 6th Street, you can see the Liberty Bell through the glass at the end of its building.)

If you are coming into 30th Street on Amtrak, the Travelers Aid booth can give you a nice map of the city. I'm sorry, I am not familiar with the trolleys (just SEPTA and the buses), but the Independence Pass suggested elsewhere is wonderful and could help save time. (You could take it back along Market Street to City Hall, for example, and save the time that walk would take.) Also, if you end up in Market East station for any reason, remember that it is now called Jefferson Station.

Finally, one more suggestion: come back again and stay longer! Philly is a nice day trip from where I live, and I never get tired of it!


----------



## Acela150 (Feb 19, 2015)

Mystic River Dragon said:


> VentureForth--just a couple of other tips:
> 
> If you get off at 8th and Market, to get to the historic district, walk two blocks to 6th and Market. Walking down 6th street, you will be walking along the historic area. Also, City Hall does timed tours and a security check if you want to go to the top, and the Liberty Bell and Independence Hall are federal, so they do a security check also. If you are pressed for time, it might be best to choose just one of the three. (I would suggest Independence Hall--you can pretty much see the Philly skyline from Amtrak, and if you walk down 6th Street, you can see the Liberty Bell through the glass at the end of its building.)
> 
> ...


If one gets off the El at 5th and market their at Independence Hall etc. Less of a walk. I'm not a fan of that Travelers Aid.. Their is sometimes an elderly gentleman who wants nothing to do with anyone. Also they point to the sign that states where the restrooms are. That "Jefferson Station" thing is a marketing ploy.. It's always Market East to anyone. Who wants to call it Jefferson after the Hospital?


----------



## Mystic River Dragon (Aug 3, 2015)

Update on seeing the Liberty Bell from the outside: I was in Philly today and walked down 6th Street to the end of the building it's in, but they now have a guard posted there, with everyone exiting, and it's not possible to get a look at the bell. However, if you walk around that end to the other side of the building, they have set it up so you can see the bell from the outside, with buttons to push on the wall for a description in various languages. It says this is for visitors who are there when the building is closed, but of course you can look inside at any time, and a lot of people were doing just that today.

Of course, it may have always been set up this way and I just remembered it differently, but this is the latest setup as of today.

I also found a lovely set of small garden spaces with benches that run from Market Street up 5th Street, parallel to the building with the bell--it seemed to be a favorite with local people and the tourists who had found it--a good space to sit in if it's hot and you want shade and to just rest from being a tourist for a few minutes.


----------



## joelkfla (Jul 29, 2022)

Reanimating zombie thread:

Does Philadelphia still run historic trolleys, or have they been retired?

And there was mention of "the El at 5th and market." Is it actually a subway at that location?


----------



## pennyk (Nov 6, 2022)

MODERATOR NOTE:

The many posts discussing senior transit cards in the Philadelphia area (and other areas) were moved to an existing thread on that topic:





Senior transit fares and cards


Hi, Thank you for the information, I will try the 65+ As it will be a good discount on $1200 fare. Keep you all posted as to the outcome. The veterans was a bit cheeky of me as i have not really contributed to the USA. Veterans' and active duty deals are usually quirky, even in one's own...




www.amtraktrains.com





Please limit the discussion in this thread (and forum) to comments about "what to see" in specific locations. Any specific comments regarding the Philadelphia Gathering should be made in the Gathering thread:



https://www.amtraktrains.com/threads/2023-gathering-discussion.83594/



Thank you for your understanding, cooperation and participation.


----------



## Palmland (Nov 6, 2022)

I remember long ago taking the train into 30st station then walking down long stairs from the concourse to catch the trolley downtown. My parents were shopping downtown at the many department stores, especially for Christmas at Wanamakers. We never went outside. Can you still do that? It was certainly convenient not to have to deal with street traffic especially in bad weather. I believe the trolley, or perhaps it was the subway, had stops at stores that had an underground entrance that was also very convenient. More recently I have always takien SEPTA from the upper level to Suburban station downtown.


----------



## Mystic River Dragon (Nov 6, 2022)

Palmland said:


> I remember long ago taking the train into 30st station then walking down long stairs from the concourse to catch the trolley downtown. My parents were shopping downtown at the many department stores, especially for Christmas at Wanamakers. We never went outside. Can you still do that? It was certainly convenient not to have to deal with street traffic especially in bad weather. I believe the trolley, or perhaps it was the subway, had stops at stores that had an underground entrance that was also very convenient. More recently I have always takien SEPTA from the upper level to Suburban station downtown.



I’ve never taken the subway so don’t know if it still has an entrance at Macy’s/Wanamaker’s. 

I don’t think that you can do it completely without going outside, but another option is if you take SEPTA from 30th Street Station to Jefferson Station, you can go up the escalator two levels right to the Marriott. then walk down a hall in the hotel that brings you to a side door right across the street from Macy’s. That’s a locked door on the outside, though, so coming back you would have to go a bit farther on Market Street to get back into the Marriott.

If you wanted to just go get something to eat at Reading Terminal Market, you could get off SEPTA at Jefferson, but just go up one level, then down a hall that takes you to an outside road — but covered — and RTM is right across that road.

So essentially you would be outside on the SEPTA platform at 30th Street, outside for about a block if going to Macy’s, and outside (but without snow or ice) crossing over to RTM.

I tried some of this once when I was in Philly during a heatwave — I don’t deal well with heat and was trying to figure out how far I could get in air conditioning without going outside. I went from my hotel just a few steps to the side door of RTM, through RTM to the other side, out and across the covered road, into Jefferson/Marriott, and out that end hall to cross over to Macy’s.


----------



## joelkfla (Nov 6, 2022)

Palmland said:


> I remember long ago taking the train into 30st station then walking down long stairs from the concourse to catch the trolley downtown. My parents were shopping downtown at the many department stores, especially for Christmas at Wanamakers. We never went outside. Can you still do that? It was certainly convenient not to have to deal with street traffic especially in bad weather. I believe the trolley, or perhaps it was the subway, had stops at stores that had an underground entrance that was also very convenient. More recently I have always takien SEPTA from the upper level to Suburban station downtown.


No, they've closed the 30th St. connection due to crime issues. Amtrak is planning to redevelop the station, and there's been talk of reopening the tunnel when that happens.

There is an underground concourse that connects the Market Street line 15th St. station, the Broad Street line City Hall station, and the Regional Rail Suburban Station. I think it also extends south to Broad Street's Walnut station, but I didn't walk that part. Parts of the concourse have been closed, and other parts close at night. The section between Suburban Station & 15th St. still has a fair number of shops, food stands, and even a diner.


----------



## Maverickstation (Dec 4, 2022)

Mystic River Dragon said:


> I’ve never taken the subway so don’t know if it still has an entrance at Macy’s/Wanamaker’s.
> 
> I don’t think that you can do it completely without going outside, but another option is if you take SEPTA from 30th Street Station to Jefferson Station, you can go up the escalator two levels right to the Marriott. then walk down a hall in the hotel that brings you to a side door right across the street from Macy’s. That’s a locked door on the outside, though, so coming back you would have to go a bit farther on Market Street to get back into the Marriott.
> 
> ...



No to a subway entrance at Macy's, there has not been a direct entrance from the Subway since the building was renovated and repurposed. The Lower Levels were rebuilt as part of the parking garage. Today there are perhaps around (6) Department Stores that still have direct subway entrances in North America. 

At one time there was a skywalk into the 2nd floor of Wanamakers from the PSFS building, but that was taken down many years ago.

Ken


----------



## railiner (Dec 4, 2022)

Here's an interesting article on traveling underground in Center City....








Map: How to walk underground from the Gallery to the Comcast Center


The route isn't obvious, so we made a handy map.




billypenn.com


----------



## Mystic River Dragon (Dec 4, 2022)

What an interesting find! Thanks for posting it!

I used to do part of this—from Jefferson Station through the Gallery to 8th and Market—then stairs up from PATCO (although I did sometimes just go out the Gallery exit on the sidewalk and in another door half a block up)—to get to a small mall (Ross and a couple of other stores) that had a cozy elegant courtyard with a tall clock that chimed every 15 minutes and a piano that someone played at lunchtime. 

Many workers would come at lunchtime and sit at the tables in the courtyard and have a peaceful lunch break.

If I felt like a peaceful atmosphere instead of the busyness of RTM, I would get lunch at a small Chinese takeout in the courtyard and then sit at one of the several tables and listen to the piano player.

I haven’t been there for at least a couple of years—does anyone know if the Chinese place is still there and if there’s still a piano player at lunchtime?


----------

